# Ryzen 9 3900X mit Dark Rock Pro 4 - Temps okay?



## TheWatcher (18. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe kürzlich meine CPU (und RAM) aufgerüstet, nachdem die 2080 TI zuvor mit einem Ryzen 2600 auskommen musste. Da ich ein Eigenbau-Gehäuse habe, das den PC unsichtbar im Lowboard unter dem TV versteckt, war der Austausch ein ziemlicher Akt. 

Nun zeigt sich mir ein etwas seltsames Verhalten:
Der Ryzen 2600 wurde vorher unter "echter" Last nie wärmer als knapp 50°C (also in Spielen). Der 3900X taktet aus irgendeinem Grund selbst im Idle immer mal auf 3,8 GHz hoch und wird dann auch kurz 56 °C warm. Sonst bleibt er bei ca. 48°C. Unter Last (1 Std. Prime95 Stresstest für die CPU) steigt die Temperatur nicht über 69°C, was denke ich okay ist. 

Was meint ihr? Ist die max. Temp okay? Warum ist die "Windows Temp" so hoch? 

Ich habe die WLP sehr sorgfältig, dünn (ich denke nicht zu dünne) und gleichmäßig aufgetragen und würde nur ungern wieder alles ausbauen (insgesamt ist man gut und gern 1,5 std. beschäftigt, besonders wenn man dann so doof ist und vergisst, einen Gehäuselüfter anzuschließen )


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2020)

Die Temps sind alle im grasgrünen Bereich, erst ab 90 Grad muss man sich Sorgen machen. Weißt du wieviel Hintergrundprozesse unter Windows laufen... Daher boostet sich die CPU immer mal hoch. Ergo, alles kein Grund zur "Panik".

Schau mal bei _Spezifikationen_ unter max Temps:

https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-9-3900x

Gruß


----------



## Birdy84 (18. März 2020)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Nun zeigt sich mir ein etwas seltsames Verhalten:
> Der Ryzen 2600 wurde vorher unter "echter" Last nie wärmer als knapp 50°C (also in Spielen). Der 3900X taktet aus irgendeinem Grund selbst im Idle immer mal auf 3,8 GHz hoch und wird dann auch kurz 56 °C warm. Sonst bleibt er bei ca. 48°C. Unter Last (1 Std. Prime95 Stresstest für die CPU) steigt die Temperatur nicht über 69°C, was denke ich okay ist.


Durch das kleinere Fertigungsverfahren muss die Abwärme über eine kleinere Fläche abgegeben werden, daher und durch das deutlich aggressivere Boostverhalten, hat Zen 2 höhere Temperaturspitzen als andere CPUs bislang.
Wenn du das Boostverhalten ein kleines bisschen verzögern möchtest (15ms zu hochtakten statt 1ms), kannst du den Energiesparplan auf "ausgeglichen" oder "Ryzen balanced" stellen.


----------



## JunglistMovement (18. März 2020)

Ich bin von nem 2700x auf nen 3900x gewechselt mit gleichbleibendem Noctua U14 und meiner dümpelt auch im 45-55 Grad Bereich im Idle.  Also mit deiner CPU is definitiv alles in Ordnung würd ich behaupten.


----------



## TheWatcher (18. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge und insbesondere auch für die Erklärung, warum die neueste Ryzen Generation etwas höhere Temperaturspitzen hat. Ich hatte wirklich wenig Lust, alles noch einmal auseinander zu bauen. Jetzt müsste sich nur mal etwas Zeit zum Zocken haben (wir haben ein Kind und das ist aktuell natürlich ohne Betreuung, zudem arbeite ich im Vertrieb = normales Arbeiten im Homeoffice)...


----------

